# Amazing styrene models



## stein (Nov 4, 2006)

I remember reading the articles of a Danish ship modeller scratch bulding large warship models in styrene in US magazine "Ships in Scale" in the eighties, and being immensely impressed by the pictures. The man was Peter Beisheim, and he's published a pair of books, and I recently found some of his models on a Bismarck site. 

I learned a bit from him, like heating a styrene rod with a lighter and dragging it out to obtain the correct diameter. Of course brass is more impressive, and styrene models are quite fragile, but it can be a joy working in styrene.

If you don't know the man and his models, check out his Bismarck, top link of the following (all styrene sheets): 

http://www.bismarck-class.dk/shipmodels/german_models/bismarckbeisheim.html

http://www.bismarck-class.dk/shipmodels/british_models/dukeofyorkbeisheim.html

http://www.bismarck-class.dk/shipmodels/british_models/hoodbeisheim.html

http://www.bismarck-class.dk/shipmodels/french_models/richelieu_beisheim.html


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Hard to believe that these are made of styrene.


----------



## Ian6 (Feb 1, 2006)

Phenomenal detail and what research must have gone into their production. I am in awe of such skill - thank you Stein for introducing us to Peter Beisheim.
Ian


----------

